# Hiawatha Arrow



## marshalmike (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone out there with pictures of a deluxe Hiawatha Arrow?  Just picked one up with chrome chainguard, rack, and fluted fenders, egg tail light, gullwing bars.  Old dude had it and "restored" it about 10 years ago. Are these deluxe ones common?  He says the original parts were plated when he bought it at a farm sale, so he had them redone.  Very nice job, but they sure are shiny!!!  He painted the very straight and rust free original tank, frame, and fork.  As you will see, the color will have to be changed :oWill post pics tonight or tomorrow, and would love to see pics of others.  Thanks,
Mike


----------



## npence (Jul 3, 2012)

Would love to see pics of this bike. If it is a snub nose bike I would say 3500 to 5000 most collectors would rather see it in original condition then restored. Put me on the list if it is ever for sale.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 3, 2012)

*Take your pick of the pics...*

Google Images is our friend...and I am only here to help.

http://www.google.com/search?num=10...A&biw=1440&bih=646&sei=84fzT7zKDYnW6wHo8pHiBg


----------



## marshalmike (Jul 3, 2012)

*Arrow Photo*




Here is quick pic taken with my phone.  Will get better shots tomorrow.  Original seat and pedals came with bike, they were not "restored" with rest of bike.  All real bike, complete when purchased at farm sale 10 years ago.  Fender brace rivets were replaced with acorn nuts   I hope someone has photos of other deluxe bikes like this.


----------



## then8j (Jul 4, 2012)

You have a dream bike there, and hard to come by. You will be the envy of so many people here. There is one right now on eBay that is a rusty, crusty mess that people are drooling over. 

Good job on the awesome find.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 4, 2012)

Hiawatha Arrows had a curved downtube and from my understanding, never had fluted fenders...only in restored examples is this seen.
My opinion is that you have a Shelby Airflow in which an owner replaced the tank for whatever reason with the next best thing, a snub nose and added the ornament.
Shelby is known for mix and match, but not an all real bike in my opinion breaking these conventions.
Still look fantastic and even been when you replace the rubber Mesinger and Hunt Wildes.
Chris


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2012)

I agree with Scrubbinrims. It is an early year Speedline Airflow frame  by the seatpost clamp. It has the odd shaped cincher clamp. The later year frame had a thicker clamp that resembles a 50's Schwinn style and it sat a little lower on the seat tube as well. The stem is correct Shelby. You even have the correct egg tailight. It's odd that it wasn't rechromed though?? There are 3 variants of this light. One for standard fenders, one for peaked gothic fenders, and also one for the fluted fenders. The fluted fenders one has the skirt area the hangs over the side of the fluted area a little further than the other 2 styled lights. Jim and i have compared all 3 lights side by side and came to this conclusion. The rest of the bike is very nice though. I agree with the repaint. Also, spray some silver on that dropstand and the bike would be killer. You could buy a Speedline fiberglass tank Off of Jaf/co on here to make the bike fully correct and sell the Arrow tank to recoup some of the cost of the bike or the tank. Just my thoughts. Here is my Arrow and Airflow for reference.


----------



## silvercreek (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...050?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c88db68a


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2012)

slick said:


> I agree with Scrubbinrims. It is an early year Speedline Airflow frame  by the seatpost clamp. It has the odd shaped cincher clamp. The later year frame had a thicker clamp that resembles a 50's Schwinn style and it sat a little lower on the seat tube as well. The stem is correct Shelby. You even have the correct egg tailight. It's odd that it wasn't rechromed though?? There are 3 variants of this light. One for standard fenders, one for peaked gothic fenders, and also one for the fluted fenders. The fluted fenders one has the skirt area the hangs over the side of the fluted area a little further than the other 2 styled lights. Jim and i have compared all 3 lights side by side and came to this conclusion. The rest of the bike is very nice though. I agree with the repaint. Also, spray some silver on that dropstand and the bike would be killer. You could buy a Speedline fiberglass tank Off of Jaf/co on here to make the bike fully correct and sell the Arrow tank to recoup some of the cost of the bike or the tank. Just my thoughts. Here is my Arrow and Airflow for reference. ]




I'd like to see the differences in the seatpost clamps your talking about i.e. early vice late. Also that doesn't appear to be the correct stem on your Speedline or is that another variant of a Shelby stem? V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll try and take some pictures later and post them. Also yes, you are right. the stem on the Speedline is incorrect. That picture was taken the day after I bought it just as you see it. It has a Tomahawk like my arrow on it now as well as an aluminum guard and rack. The fluted fenders are next!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2012)

It appears to me that the Speedlines (and maybe Arrows?) were probably offered into early '41 but by that time they had a flat rack (very late), straight fender braces (very late), standard seat, and different guard. I have a couple of other observations regarding the '38 vice later (primarily '39) bikes. I think that the embossed skirt rack vice the flat side skirt was used on the earlier bikes. Lastly, I think the scallops on the fenders are longer on the later bikes. I'd be interested to hear others thoughts on how to distinguish the years ('38-41). Has anyone got an idea concerning the serial #s? That would sure make things a lot easier! V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 4, 2012)

this is my arrow.  its all steel and restored original paint scheme. the emblem is not orig. the goose neck is marked shelby.  the peanut tank model has the fluted fenders and its all original from the same time period also the frame is the arrow slightly curved tube frame.   to help for your references.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> this is my arrow.  its all steel and restored original paint scheme. the emblem is not orig. the goose neck is marked shelby.  the peanut tank model has the fluted fenders and its all original from the same time period also the frame is the arrow slightly curved tube frame.   to help for your references.




Are your fluted fenders aluminum? I have the same style fluted fenders but mine are steel and have the rear reflector hole embossed in it and need to be rechromed. The more square cut like yours are earlier, then their is the more balogna style cut like a Speedline Airflow fender where the front fender tip is cut parallel to the ground. The earlier style are cut more at a 45 degree angle to the ground if you will.


----------



## marshalmike (Jul 4, 2012)

*Fun Commentary*

Who knows about all these variations?  All I know is that the old boy who did this bike up was not a bicycle guy, doesn't know anyone in the hobby, and picked this up at a farm sale many years ago.  I hope he can find photos, as they will be fun to see.  He had the chrome parts replated and painted it himself.  I can't imagine he went out and found an arrow tank and emblem, but who knows, maybe the farmer that owned it did it 40 years ago???  I do know that I bought an Arrow about 30 years ago about 50 miles from where I found this one, and although it was house painted it had fluted fenders and the big tail light.  maybe someone down there (central Illinois) sold them this way???  Anyhow, it is what it is.  I will try to post additional pics later.  Happy 4th!!!!!


----------



## marshalmike (Jul 4, 2012)

*more pics*


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 4, 2012)

slick said:


> Are your fluted fenders aluminum? I have the same style fluted fenders but mine are steel and have the rear reflector hole embossed in it and need to be rechromed. The more square cut like yours are earlier, then their is the more balogna style cut like a Speedline Airflow fender where the front fender tip is cut parallel to the ground. The earlier style are cut more at a 45 degree angle to the ground if you will.




they are cromed steel and the rear has a hole cut into it for a reflector and the front has a small hole for the light wire cable to go into. love the way that arrow looks with the fluted fenders.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> they are cromed steel and the rear has a hole cut into it for a reflector and the front has a small hole for the light wire cable to go into. love the way that arrow looks with the fluted fenders.




Actually your rear fender cut out is for a Delta Mouselight. It's a hard to find light and different than a Defender. They had a recessed bucket that goes into that hole, then the outer housing screws onto that.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 4, 2012)

just my luck its always harder to find .


----------



## marshalmike (Jul 8, 2012)

*A few more pics*

Ok, I took you good advise and did a little research on google images, and did find a couple examples of Hiawatha Airflow bikes with straight down tube frames.  Hoping to get photos of mine before the old boy spruced her up   I think I will paint it, thinking maybe cream with blue tank and accents.  Any thoughts on color?  Not sure what it will look like with all the chrome.  I have asked around a lot, and it seems these Shelby built bikes came in many configurations.  The old dude that had it swears this is how it came off the farm, and that the parts he replated were chrome, that is the tank that was on it, yada yada.  I'll let you know how it comes out.  Again, I'm not into restored bikes, but this one may be worth doing right!!!  Thanks for all the input, any further comments appreciated.  Mike


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 8, 2012)

marshalmike said:


> Ok, I took you good advise and did a little research on google images, and did find a couple examples of Hiawatha Airflow bikes with straight down tube frames.  Hoping to get photos of mine before the old boy spruced her up   I think I will paint it, thinking maybe cream with blue tank and accents.  Any thoughts on color?  Not sure what it will look like with all the chrome.  I have asked around a lot, and it seems these Shelby built bikes came in many configurations.  The old dude that had it swears this is how it came off the farm, and that the parts he replated were chrome, that is the tank that was on it, yada yada.  I'll let you know how it comes out.  Again, I'm not into restored bikes, but this one may be worth doing right!!!  Thanks for all the input, any further comments appreciated.  MikeView attachment 57318View attachment 57319




You have awesome bike with desirable parts and worth doing right.
Chances of finding the aiflow tank a la carte and tussling it away from another is slim, finding the correct frame with a curved downtube and some radius fenders difficult.
It's your bike and nothing wrong with working with what you have given the circumstances.
That said, 100 examples of the above don't prove what a single original example will.
Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 8, 2012)

slick said:


> Actually your rear fender cut out is for a Delta Mouselight. It's a hard to find light and different than a Defender. They had a recessed bucket that goes into that hole, then the outer housing screws onto that.




I think I have the inner bucket half of one of those...


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Apr 2, 2016)

Restored from an original as found bike.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 2, 2016)

Nice Soapbox as well!!!!


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 3, 2016)

I think the deep red / maroon color that old boy chose to paint it looks great! 
Before you repaint, think about it first..........unless your a purist..............
You could always have some accent colors added with some striping work.
By the photo's, it appears he did a good quality paint job. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## poolboy1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Looks like your down tube is straight ,,, where is you Lobdale seat? Killer bike.... Thinking about keeping mine?


----------



## higgens (Sep 19, 2016)

@poolboy1 u better keep em all!


----------

